# M&p 357sig



## czguner (Oct 5, 2006)

Anybody else excited about the release of the 357SIG M&P?
I sure am!


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes I am!!! Is it out yet??


----------



## czguner (Oct 5, 2006)

There seem to be conflicting stories.
Over at the M&P forum, some folks say they already have them...


----------

